# Love That Dial...



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

...shame about the price tag. :-(

111453071660


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've always like Longines dials...and that one has long been on my wish list. Here are a couple that I do have:


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

That Longines watch is lovely. That is why I keep buying watches of that era.

Silver Hawk, do you have a photo record of all your watches? I bet you have some crackers in there


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

I love how the minute hand passes under the markers.


----------

